# If you could star in a movie, What movie genre and what role would you prefer, good



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

If I could star in a movie, it's genre would have to be romance/action and my main role would have to be the 2nd leading main character who starts of evil and then good. Maybe the new bond girl...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Can we move this to the Gentleman's Club for my reply :lol::lol:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd go for Jason Statham's role in Transporter trilogy or a lead role in a Fast & Furious movie.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Jai said:


> I'd go for Jason Statham's role in Transporter trilogy


This ^^^^^^^ including crank aswell, or Vin Diesels role in xxx.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Would have to be one of the 28 days, 28 weeks later just all the things you could do


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Stu, out of debbie does dallas.


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

dirk diggler from boogie nights!:thumb:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

What am I saying?! It would have to be big Ron Jeremy.....we'll leave it at that eh? :lol:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Classic aviator for this thread mopardave.


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

you'll have to spell that out to me........I'm being a little slow tonight! :thumb:



drew 007 said:


> Classic aviator for this thread mopardave.


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

mopardave said:


> you'll have to spell that out to me........I'm being a little slow tonight! :thumb:


Well il take a leaf from your book...we'll leave it at that eh?:lol:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

It'll come to me........it might take a while.......but I'll get it sooner or later!


drew 007 said:


> Well il take a leaf from your book...we'll leave it at that eh?:lol:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr Spock in a Trek film!


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

mopardave said:


> It'll come to me........it might take a while.......but I'll get it sooner or later!


Trust me it will be worth it when you do. :thumb:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

put me out of my misery........pm me for gods sake!:thumb:


drew 007 said:


> Trust me it will be worth it when you do. :thumb:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Patrick bateman in american pyscho,or quint in jaws. Oh rocky balboa or rambo. Far to many:thumb:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

I get it! I think you meant to say avatar........not aviator!!! 
You've had me wracking my brains over a spelling mistake!!!! :lol:


mopardave said:


> you'll have to spell that out to me........I'm being a little slow tonight! :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think i'd be Mr Tony Montana

Or Gerard Butlers Character in Law Abiding Citizen


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

mopardave said:


> I get it! I think you meant to say avatar........not aviator!!!
> You've had me wracking my brains over a spelling mistake!!!! :lol:


Sorry dude.:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

mopardave said:


> dirk diggler from boogie nights!:thumb:


You beat me to it!

Failing that, I'd quite like to co star with Randi Wright sometime........:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd play a Jason Statham type character in the Transporter.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If i am going to have to be in a movie, that people are going to watch and it is me playing a character................ it has to be Andy Dufresne.


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

I hear what you're saying..........I suppose I'd make one in with peter north if he ever needed some back up!:lol:


Red_Cloverleaf said:


> You beat me to it!
> 
> Failing that, I'd quite like to co star with Randi Wright sometime........:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

mopardave said:


> I hear what you're saying..........I suppose I'd make one in with peter north if he ever needed some back up!:lol:


Or John Holmes? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

